# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Congratulations...

## villies

ASSALAM-0-ALEKUM !!! 
:giveflower;HAPPY NEW ISLAMIC YEAR TO YOU AND YOURS FAMILY:giveflower;

1428 HIJRI

ALLAH TA ALA se Dua hey ke
Hume Naye Saal me Eman me Taraqqi,

Rozi mein Barkat.

Rishto mein Ehatram,

Nafrato mein KamI,

Musalmano ki Kamiyabi,


Huqooq-e-ALLAH
OR
Huqooq-ul-Ebaad


poore karne ki tofeeq ata farmaye

*AMEEN*


ALLAH BLESS YOU... 



:fireworks;

----------


## Sonhal

*Happy New Islamic Year 2 Every 1*

ASLAAM O ALIKUM aap sab ko nya Islamic saaal bohat boaht mubrik ho Allah karay aap ka ye saal bohat acha guzray or khushyan apnay sath lay k aye duaoon main yaad rakhye ga tc 
ALLAH HAFIZ

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam sohial

ALLAH BLESS YOU & YOURS FAMILY

----------


## RAHEN

Wa aleikum Assalam...
Allah bless u...aur yeh naya saal hum sub k liye mufeed sabit ho...Ameen suma Ameen.. :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

Wsalam and ameen, Happy new islamic year everyone :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

!Ameeen Suma Ameeen

----------


## Muzna

Walaikum assalam.......may this islamic new year bring happiness and success to all of us ameen  :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

http://www.desitwist.com/images/smilies/smile.gif
http://www.desitwist.com/images/smilies/smile.gif

----------

